# North Florida Gathering 2020 Canceled



## pineywoods

Ok people it's time to get this thing going again. Dates are April 3, 4, and 5th if you've been here before you know the deal if you haven't try searching for past N FL Gathering threads and you should find plenty. If you have any questions just ask.
We look forward to catching up with old friends and also making new ones.
If you need directions send me a PM
I will  talk to the hotel very soon and get room info they usually give us a decent rate. Have some spaces for RV's and plenty of room for tents.

As things progress I will update this thread with the new info

RV Spots Reserved
Jammo
JckDanls 07
BamaFan
Boykjo
Jaxrmrjmr


----------



## jammo

Diana & I will plan on being there. Please put me down for a RV spot.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great Jerry not sure I can make it but would like to. Good luck with your plans.

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474

Awesome Jerry. 

 solaryellow
 Get the excuses ready now LOL.


----------



## pineywoods

Got you  one reserved Allen


----------



## pc farmer

If I knew my RV would make it I would be there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm in Jerry...  put me down for my usual spot please ... And it's great to see your doing better and that y'all are up to the challenge ..


----------



## tomn

Pinneywoods, this is GREAT NEWS! Wife, son & I attended in 2011. Was a great enjoyable long weekend for us. Maybe we can make it this Spring.


----------



## bamafan

I'm broken Kieth you'll have to do all the cooking


----------



## JckDanls 07

bamafan said:


> I'm broken Kieth you'll have to do all the cooking



Just hope I'm half the cook you are my friend ...

Actually Tim...  I'll send my best Dr. and he'll have ya fixed before April...


----------



## bmudd14474

pc farmer said:


> If I knew my RV would make it I would be there.


You can do it. Ill get you AAA just in case.


----------



## pineywoods

Keith your normal spot will be waiting on you.

Tom it would be good to see you and yours again

Adam a trip or two around your area should give you a good idea if it'll do it or not


----------



## dougmays

Yeehaw! Glad to see your feeling better Jerry and this legacy continues! I'm in! I can help with cooking as well :)


----------



## boykjo

That's great news Jerry. Will be great to see you and Karen. Save a spot for me. I still have the pop up but I'm contemplating renting an RV there. The old girl(RAM) is at 360k miles. 
Count me in


----------



## BGKYSmoker

YES


----------



## HalfSmoked

pc farmer said:


> If I knew my RV would make it I would be there.



Ha thought you were a mechanic?

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha thought you were a mechanic?
> 
> Warren




I am but hard to fix along the road


----------



## bamafan

I’ll  need a spot with a hook up for a 48 footer for Jeremiah with 30 amp hookup


----------



## eman

pineywoods said:


> Ok people it's time to get this thing going again. Dates are April 3, 4, and 5th if you've been here before you know the deal if you haven't try searching for past N FL Gathering threads and you should find plenty. If you have any questions just ask.
> We look forward to catching up with old friends and also making new ones.
> If you need directions send me a PM
> I will  talk to the hotel very soon and get room info they usually give us a decent rate. Have some spaces for RV's and plenty of room for tents.
> 
> As things progress I will update this thread with the new info


Sherrie and i will be there. I'll do a little cajun food Fri night if y'all want. But can't handle cooking all weekend.


----------



## bamafan

All the old bastards will help.


----------



## JckDanls 07

bamafan said:


> old bastards




HEYYYYY..   I resemble that remark ...


----------



## HalfSmoked

There is a lot of us in that range Keith.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> little cajun food Fri night




you know a few mud bugs always went over great...


----------



## bamafan

JckDanls 07 said:


> Just hope I'm half the cook you are my friend ...
> 
> Actually Tim...  I'll send my best Dr. and he'll have ya fixed before April...


He better be good!!!!!


----------



## bamafan

Will be good to get the old crew together again. Although We will be slower and crabbier. But will be good to see some new folks. Hope i can make it. Vaca is on the calendar at work....


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Great to hear!  Count us in.  We have picked up a camper since the last time so it would be good if there is a spot available.  26 ft, 30 Amp. I have about 50 ft of cable.

Our daughter-in-law is due on April 7th with our 3rd grandbaby so we will be playing it by ear to see if Jessica (my wife) makes it.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Hey Jerry,
I take it that your outside building is still standing?  The one where you host events.


----------



## pineywoods

The buildings for the most part are fine I do have to replace some 4x4 posts on the little pole barn we made temporary repairs to them but I do need to replace 4-6 of them at some point. They were concreted in well and the top was secured well and neither gave at all however the 4x4's themselves weren't up to those cat 4 winds and broke. I haven't replaced them yet as it's going to take several people and at least one more that can run equipment because we're going to have to lift both sides at once toward one end and shift it back over about a foot. 
The greenhouses survived fairly well I took off the shade cloth and cut the plastic off. Better to spend a thousand or two replacing plastic then to have to pay thousands to replace the entire structures. I still have some small repairs and some changes I want to make to them before putting new plastic on but it's on the to do list lol. I told a couple friends to cut plastic on theirs but they didn't listen and have replaced or are having to replace the entire structures so I feel lucky.


----------



## pineywoods

Well less than a month away now. Hope the weather is decent but who knows


----------



## van holton

Hey Jerry, great to hear from you. Phyllis and I would love to attend. we will stay at the hotel.


----------



## pineywoods

I hate to do this but with the new CDC guidelines we are going to cancel the Gathering

Maybe we can reschedule it for later in the year if we get the all clear


----------



## JckDanls 07

AWWWWW Man..  I was really looking forward to the Gathering... but in the line of safety I can understand ...


----------



## bamafan

Hate to hear but understand. Was looking forward to me and Kieth kicking Jimmy's ass in cornhole....


----------



## pineywoods

I really didn't want to cancel it but with the new not over 10 in a group thing. The stores if open being out of so many things. The virus continuing you spread rather fast Karen and I just felt it the best thing to do I also consulted a couple members who while wanting to have it agreed it would probably be better/safer to cancel at least for now maybe if things straighten out maybe a fall Gathering if we can work it out without interfering with other ones.


----------



## sumosmoke

Hey old friends, long time, no post. Eman (Bob) sent me a note telling me about the Gathering. Will keep an eye out for the reschedule and try to make plans to attend when it's rescheduled. Would love to catch back up with everyone, especially my Buddy, Jerry.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Nice to see you pop in 

 sumosmoke
 !!


----------



## chopsaw

pineywoods said:


> I really didn't want to cancel


Don't involve me , but good to be pro active  .  Maybe you guys could do a cook at home and share them in a thread  the same time you were supposed to get together .


----------



## pineywoods

Laurel good to see you around again it's been way to long


----------



## sumosmoke

pineywoods said:


> Laurel good to see you around again it's been way to long


Thanks, Jerry. Back at ya


----------



## JckDanls 07

Now to get Joel to pop in ...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Man sorry to hear that Jerry but well understand. You don't need anymore health issues. I just got home from my trip south of you (17 days)

Warren


----------



## opweleini

pineywoods said:


> Ok people it's time to get this thing going again. Dates are April 3, 4, and 5th if you've been here before you know the deal if you haven't try searching for past N FL Gathering threads and you should find plenty. If you have any questions just ask.
> We look forward to catching up with old friends and also making new ones.
> If you need directions send me a PM
> I will  talk to the hotel very soon and get room info they usually give us a decent rate. Have some spaces for RV's and plenty of room for tents.
> 
> As things progress I will update this thread with the new info
> 
> RV Spots Reserved
> app linked
> Jammo
> JckDanls 07
> BamaFan
> Boykjo
> Jaxrmrjmr


I have been waiting for it from long time.


----------

